# Engine Swaps



## McDill (Jun 18, 2021)

Would it be possible to swap a 6 cyl Altima engine into a 6 cyl xterra?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

NO, the altima V6 is a transverse mounted engine, while the xterra V6 is a longitudinal mounted engine. The motor mountings are cast in different locations on the blocks.


----------

